# pup



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry me again. 



















this is the pup i emailed about yesterday in Cambridge , a good way for me seeing as i do not drive . He is 5 gen ped 11 weeks old £575 , she is rehoming as ill . She knows about my blue boy and has said she would deliver him with breeders okay to me if she had transport but she doesnt so I could get train Saturday , she said she will knock train fare off price. It will cost me approx £50 and take me all day what you guys think??????????


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS! I would definitely go with that pup! Congrats!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Id just be a little nervous going on my own all that way to meet a stranger . would pup be okay on train for hours?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow isn't he adorable :love4: can't anyone go with you?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

I would grab a friend...
Grab a nice carrier with blanket and treats....
Grab a cell phone.....
and yep I would do it!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*im so lonely lol*

no, no one to take with me and it would cost £50 each to go , cant think of anyone that would come . she has said she will meet me at train station though so I think im up for it , take a carrier, blanket , chewy and a book to read . Tomorrow she will call me to confirm and i will ask name of breeder etc... does anyone know breeders down that way? Anyone got any advice as to what i need to ask about puppy before i travel all that way ? I need to be certain this time as she is rehoming him but she is in her sixtys , poorly and her pup is not getting on with her Siamese cat!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes gorgeous!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG he is georgous!! I would get him. I think that the train station is a safe place to meet there will be lots of people around.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

okay, off to bed now. will post tmro with my latest saga on getting a chihuahua lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It is hard work finding the perfect chi hopefully tomorrow you will have figured out which is best for you both are really cute. Good Luck on your decision. BTW good night hope you have sweet chi dreams!! LOL


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks lol BTW blue chi lady emailed said i can have him for 450 now , oh dear dear well off to get my beauty sleep lol xxx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwww! He is so cute I told you that you would find your perfect chi if you passed on the other guy. I hope this one works out for you. I agree that the train station should be a safe public way to meet someone and your Chi should be fine and keep you company on your way home

Do you have a vet nearby? I was just wondering what you will do if your when your Chi needs vaccinations or when it gets sick? You say you do not drive so I was hoping there was a vet close to you?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

still here lol, gotta go bed soon , yes vets around the corner and i have a friend who drives but there is no way she,d take me to cambridge . i already have my pup booked in at vets tue evening lol


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

beautiful baby!!
Jessie, if this baby had papers then couldn't the elderly lady show/give them to you with the pup?...maybe I missed something in previous posts?
I'm so happy to hear that your search sounds like it's about over 
get your rest, be careful and let us know how it goes, we'll be waiting to hear!!

ok wahmoms just waking up...your babies name is jessie...**smack!!!** LOL-badwahmom!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! He is a beautiful chi puppy.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

He's stunning! :love5: Wow..keep us posted!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i would jump on that pup in a heart beat. what a gorgous baby. congrats. im so jealous. lol. no seriously. lol.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh you have to go get him!!!!! If i was closer i'd go with you....hes so sweet!


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

He is sooo cute! If I were to get a third one (which hubby says no) I would get one just like that one! Good luck.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

He is so perfect, I want him!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW, I would get him in a heartbeat. GORGEOUS pup!!! It's too bad you don't have anyone to accompany you, but I think I would still go, if it were me. Good luck making a decision.  I hope everything works out.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Gorgeous pup!!!! Really beautiful!!!xx x xx


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

His Stunning


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

awwww he is adorable!!! :love5:


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

*my pup email*

Hi Nicky,
Thank you for telling me about yourself. I live in south cambridgeshire near junction 10 of the M11 in a village called Duxford which is about 10 miles from cambridge. I think Coco will be so happy with you if you decide to definitely have him, you are just the type of person my daughter and I were hoping we would find for him. I have had another call for him and the man who left a message on my answerphone has rang me but I have just taken their phone numbers and have told them I will ring them back, if people are genuinely interested then they won't mind waiting but as I explained, I want the best home I can find for him which, I am keeping my fingers crossed will be with you. My daughter placed an advert for him in our local weekly paper so I expect people often don't read the paper straightaway. I won't be here tomorrow to answer the phone anyway.
If you could give me a ring when you have time today please and confirm that you are definitely having him and I can also answer any other queries or questions you might have. I promise you that you will not be disappointed in him. Do you think you will get your deposit back from the other woman ? I will come into cambridge to meet you at the station, there are 4 stations that are nearer me than cambridge station but I am not sure whether or not that is the way you would be travelling. The nearest is Whittlesford and Great Shelford in cambridgeshire (they are about 2 miles from me ) and the other 2 are at Great Chesterford and Audley End in Essex (about 3 miles and 5 miles away) You are most welcome for me to come and get you and bring you back to my bungalow for some refeshments after your long journey and I can then drive you back to whichever station you need to catch your train home from or we can have a chat at the station, I can park in the disabled bay which is only a few steps for me to walk. I would suggest that you bring a pet carrier to put him in just incase he is frightned as he does'nt know you and there will be lots of strange noises.He is small enough to easily fit into a cat basket if you have one. You won't need to buy him anything as he has his bowl,harness/extension lead, fleecy blanket,toys, food.chews and hjis little wollie coat !I won't wash his blanket so it still has a familar smell on it.He also has his folder with all the paperwork I told you about. Everything will be packed in a nice big strong bag that will not be too heavy for you to manage
. I think I told you that I am presently having my bathroom converted to a walk in shower and Coco has been having great fun "helping" the plumber opening all the boxes and trying to pick up his tools to hide under his blanket in the basket. Tony, who is the plumber is totally captivated by him as he says he has never seen a chihuahua before and cannot believe such a tiny dog can have so much character, Coco is completely fearless with him, he barked at him when he first came in on monday and came and sat by me having a little growl to protect me but within half an hour and after I had told him that Tony was o.k. then proceeded to grab his trouser bottoms and undo his boot laces.
Talk to you soon.
Regards
Tricia


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

She does seem very genuine!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, such a long day though


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

im sure it would all be worth it! id travel to scotland for a perfect chi! lol,


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

lol wahmom


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

okay, im going sat morning . YIPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I go to work and come back and it has all gone on hasn't it. lol
Firstly may I say Wow he is stunning, looks like a perfect chi to me and I would have him in a heart beat. Sometimes the best things come to those who wait, and I think this little boy has your name on it.

Good luck on Saturday, I think the train is great fun as you get to cuddle him all the way back and have him all to yourself.

We will all be waiting for pics of the little one. xxxxx


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

wow, that is one CUTE puppy!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

He's absolutely beautiful. The train ride will be a good bonding time for you guys, if he doesn't have to stay in the kennel the whole time. Congrats!!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

oh yay im so glad you decided to get him. what a beautiful baby. congrats. you must post alot of pics. i cant wait to see his pretty little face again. congrats again.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

ooh fab!!!God luck on sat!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww... Good for yoou.. Good luck


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That email sounded lovely, and he looks lovely,price is very good too, i really hope this works out well for you!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks all , blue chi lady dropped him to £300 today but i said no, im going for gizmo with his pedigree papers .


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Girl hop on that train!!! What a stunning little pup.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Off to cambridge tomorrow at 9am to get my pup , cant wait hee hee , post you pics of gizmo sunday xx


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Congradulations!!!! I am so glad you found a pup


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

chi baby said:


> Off to cambridge tomorrow at 9am to get my pup , cant wait hee hee , post you pics of gizmo sunday xx


wow what a busy weekend for getting puppies. lol. theres another person that i know who is going to get a new puppy this weekend too. i wont get me new girl until sunday. i cant wait to see pics of your new baby. he is so gorgous.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

can't wait to see pics of your boy! he is gorgeous!! :cheer:


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

He's sooooo gorgeous!!! Today is the big day!!  Have fun, and don't forget us. We want to see new pictures


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

He's gorgeous and she sounds MUCH nicer than the first lady. I'm sure you'll be fine on the train. I'd take some Nutrical or food just in case the little guy is hungry on the ride. Good luck!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Well guys . im back with my baby and he is stunning, sooooooo cuteeeeee. Much lovlier than pic . He was absolutely golden on the train , he sat on my lap then had a nap in his carrier and i fed him a few biccies . He is a very placid , loving pup . Got back home and he had a run about , a wee and some dinner and a drink , had a sniff of my other dog and played with my cat and now hes crashed out on sofa .


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

awww i'm so glad it all worked out  pics when you can please :wink:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww i am so happy you got him he looks adorable and you also got him at a brilliant price too 
cant wait to see lots of piccies of him


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im glad u got him congrats


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

he is a very good looking young man  :love7:


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

aww how cute if i lived near you i would of come with you well i would take you there good luck what ever you do he is to cute


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

im glad you r got him n that your happy is he so cute


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats! He is stunning and very very adorable!! You must post pics asap!


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

He's gorgeous congratulations...I was just about to leap in and scream to give me the phone number of the lady if you didn't get him! He looks well worth a days travel! Can't wait to see the pics!

xx


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cute. All day doesn't seem to me to be too much time for all that cuteness.


----------

